# Bale Blind For Bow Hunting ????



## jkennedy26 (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anybody tried the bale blinds by nextbuk outdoors? I am thinking about getting one to bow hunt out of


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

You can make a whole lot cheaper then that.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Do you hunt somewhere where there are hay bales? The concept is good if you do. I have not hunted out of one. Tent blinds are easier and more portable, and cattle panel blinds are way cheaper I think.


----------

